# Pink and blue!



## Pinkish*RED (May 21, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Hilly (May 21, 2007)

Great job! I like the firmat you used! Thanks


----------



## Pinkish*RED (May 21, 2007)

*:d!!*

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you liked it!! The way I posted it wasn't originally supposed to look like that but I guess it worked out to my advantage! yaeyy


----------



## breathless (May 24, 2007)

great job! thanks!


----------

